# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box تحديثات :  First of the world SL-BOX Samsung v1.59 Released

## hassan riach

First of the world SL-BOX Samsung v1.59 Released   What the news :-  
Galaxy S3 - Direct unlock, - Read info - Write Firmware    
For unlock Galaxy S3 need root :-
you have to flashing the phone by this file first before to unlock
here the file  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Here the first of the world :- 
8 first in the WORLD update for Wave3     
here the patch  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

